# Baguio Guesthouses



## JAKEDOGG (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for answering my last thread. I'll be in Baguio for 2 months starting in late May. A decent guesthouse that can stand up to the expected heavy rains? Internet and American cable tv would be necessary. I'll be doing a lot of walking and hanging out at restaurants, bars, gym. Could any of you name one(or 2) for me? Thanks.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

A friend of mine rents out a condo unit in Wright Park Place.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Private Messaging*

*After* Jakedogg makes one more post, he will be able to use the private messaging system and that would be the place to exchange any information 

Jet Lag


----------

